# Adding water to food



## Lynne Gifford (Feb 12, 2008)

hi guys, in my wanderings on the internet trying to learn more and more about nutrition I ran across an article containing info on how foods are made. It goes over the extruder etc but there was an interesting part on this one particular site that said: "Although the cooking process kills bacteria in the ingredients, the final product can pick up more bacteria during the subsequent drying, coating, and packaging process. Some experts warn that getting dry food wet can allow the bacteria on the surface to multiply and make pets sick. Do not mix dry food with water, milk, canned food, or other liquids."

I know lots of people that add water to their kibble stating that it would lessen worry from the dog eating dry food, then going and drinking a bunch of water and bloating. 

Any thoughts on this??? I was thinking probably that the way a food is made would make a difference (baked verses extruded etc)
Lynne


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I would question just how fast those little bacteria can multiple? It would make sense you don't want dry food to get wet that is being stored and not yet fed. But if you put some water, milk, etc on the food, then immediately give it to the dog, who then immediately eats it, how much can the bacteria really multiple in the 5 minutes all this takes to do?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I kind of have to agree. Plus, you know, my dogs eat all kinds of "other" bacteria laden things when given a chance.......................

Now, citric acid in food and water I have heard some anectodal things that that combination may be implicated in bloat but my food has no citric acid in it.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

The original warning only makes sense if it is referring to storing food in a damp environment. It makes no sense IMO when talking about adding water/liquid to dry kibble just before feeding it to your dog.

The citric acid thing...IMO the benefits of adding water to kibble (ensuring your dog has a decent water intake and possibly reducing risk of bloat), outweigh the potential increase in risk of bloat from foods preserved using citirc acid. Nothing in life is risk free....


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I add hot water to the food in the winter, just to make sure my dogs get enough. I take some frozen vegetables and add them to the water.


----------

